
FaceApp raises concern about how photos are being used to create aging effect - schnide05095
https://9to5mac.com/2019/07/16/faceapp-ios-privacy/
======
cltsang
According to Wikipedia [0], the app was launched 2 and a half years ago. So
back in early 2017, machine learning on mobile was just beginning to gain
traction. In fact, Core ML was only launched later at WWDC 2017 [1].

Yes it does look fishy. Today we have TensorFlow lite and Core ML, but to me
it makes sense they did it this way back then.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FaceApp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FaceApp)

[1]: [https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/06/ios-11-brings-new-
fea...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/06/ios-11-brings-new-features-to-
iphone-and-ipad-this-fall/)

------
wigglewoggle
Would be nice if Android permissions allowed a three way choice: 1\. Allow
access to photos 2\. No access to photos 3\. Isolated Photo Storage

Where option (3) and option (1) appear transparent to the application
requesting the permission

~~~
scarface74
I just used it on iOS. It asked for permissions to photos. I said no. But I
did give it access to the camera. I can use the share sheet to manually save
it.

------
winternett
Someone with legal sense should look into what is mentioned in the app's EULA.

